# The Mini Coupe Takes Center Stage!



## pix335i (Dec 18, 2001)

BMW is continuing down the path of adding more options for drivers -- this time release the full details about the all new Mini Coupe. This new model is "geared squarely to maximising driving fun" according to the press release and will be a force to be reckoned with in the increasingly popular small car segment.

*Would you consider a new MINI Coupe for your garage???*

*** See more than 60 more photos of the Mini Coupe in the Photo Gallery! ***

Highlights of the Mini Coupe include:


 MINI gives the small car segment another fascinating injection of variety with the presentation of the first two-seater in the brand's current model range. The MINI Coupé represents the faithful transposition of the brand's sporting DNA into a cutting-edge vehicle concept with a new interpretation of the super-compact sports car class; unrivalled handling agility and the best performance figures in the model portfolio.

 New expression of the distinctive MINI design with extremely high emotional appeal; unique proportions created by distinctive "helmet roof" design; extraordinarily sporty presence with sharply raked A-pillars; hallmark MINI structuring of body, wrap-around glass areas and superimposed roof; characteristic design principles and exclusive MINI details underline its brand identity.

 First "three-box" MINI with strikingly stepped rear end in the classic style of a gran turismo; sporty, flat coupé silhouette; sits up to 52 millimetres lower than the MINI; new, faithful expression of the hallmark MINI design language; distinctive roof form with optimised aerodynamic properties thanks to integrated roof spoiler; first MINI with an active rear spoiler to optimise airflow at higher speeds; rear spoiler extends automatically at 80 km/h (50 mph); MINI John Cooper Works Coupé with John Cooper Works aerodynamic kit as standard.

 Strict two-seater concept with extended stowage and loading capacity behind the driver and passenger seats; large, variable-use luggage area; large through-loading facility into the passenger compartment; wide and extremely high-opening tailgate makes loading easier.

 Latest generation of four-cylinder engines; most powerful petrol and diesel units in the MINI range; engine technology underpinned by the development expertise of the BMW Group / derived directly from motor sport; MINI John Cooper Works Coupé with 155 kW/211 hp, MINI Cooper S Coupé with 135 kW/184 hp, MINI Cooper Coupé with 90 kW/122 hp, MINI Cooper SD Coupé with 105 kW/143 hp; exceptional efficiency thanks to wide range of standard MINIMALISM technology; six-speed manual gearbox fitted as standard, six-speed automatic optional for MINI Cooper S Coupé, MINI Cooper Coupé and MINI Cooper SD Coupé.

 A chassis set-up, weight balance and body structure geared squarely to providing unbeatable driving fun gives the car's go-kart feeling unrivalled depth; Electric Power Steering and DSC (Dynamic Stability Control) as standard, DTC (Dynamic Traction Control) with EDLC (Electronic Differential Lock Control) optional (standard on MINI John Cooper Works Coupé); innovative pedestrian protection systems and measures to enhance body rigidity shift the car's weight balance slightly further forward, giving the front-wheel-drive MINI Coupé optimised traction; agility and safety boosted by increase in torsional rigidity using carefully targeted, model-specific strengthening elements.

 Interior design clearly emphasising two-seat layout; oval recesses in the roof liner provide extra headroom for the driver and front passenger; sports seats fitted as standard (MINI Cooper S Coupé, MINI Cooper SD Coupé, MINI John Cooper Works Coupé); two-piece luggage compartment cover in striking, three-dimensional design.

 Exclusive colour and materials concept; roof in contrasting colour as standard; new interpretation of the optional Sport stripes in the same contrasting colour on the bonnet, boot lid and rear apron, and in body colour on the roof; anthracite roof liner as standard; new upholstery variants, exterior mirror colours, trim strips and Colour Lines offer additional scope for customisation.

 High-quality standard equipment and innovative options underlining the premium character typical of the brand yet unique in the segment; speed-sensitive power steering, electrically adjustable exterior mirrors, Park Distance Control, height-adjustable seats, air conditioning (MINI Cooper S Coupé, MINI Cooper SD Coupé, MINI John Cooper Works Coupé) and an audio system with MP3-compatible CD player and AUX IN connection as standard; optional equipment includes black headlight housing, xenon headlights, Adaptive Headlights, Comfort Access, automatic climate control, automatically dimming rear-view mirror and exterior mirrors, storage package, preparation for a rear luggage carrier rack, the John Cooper Works Pack and exclusive options from the MINI Yours range; a variety of entertainment and communications functions unparalleled in the segment: Harman Kardon Hi-Fi loudspeaker system, Bluetooth mobile phone preparation, USB audio interface; innovative MINI Connected functions ***8211; including web radio, Google local search and Google Send to Car services, reception of RSS news feeds, plus in-car use of Facebook and Twitter ***8211; available in conjunction with the MINI Visual Boost radio or MINI navigation system.



*Engine variants include*

MINI John Cooper Works Coupé:Four-cylinder petrol engine with
twin-scroll turbocharger and direct injection, plus numerous technological details carried over directly from motor sport.
Displacement: 1,598 cc,
output: 155 kW/211 hp at 6,000 rpm,
max. torque: 260 Nm/192 lb-ft at 2,000 ***8211; 5,100 rpm
(280 Nm/207 lb-ft with overboost at 1,700 ***8211; 4,500 rpm).
Acceleration: 0***8211;100 km/h (62 mph): 6.4 seconds,
top speed: 240 km/h (149 mph).
Average fuel consumption according to EU standard: 7.1 litres per
100 kilometres (39.8 mpg imp),
CO2 emissions: 165 g/km.

MINI Cooper S Coupé: Four-cylinder petrol engine with
twin-scroll turbocharger, direct injection and fully variable valve management based on the BMW Group's VALVETRONIC technology.
Displacement: 1,598 cc,
output: 135 kW/184 hp at 5,500 rpm,
max. torque: 240 Nm/177 lb-ft at 1,600 ***8211; 5,000 rpm
(260 Nm/192 lb-ft with overboost at 1,700 ***8211; 4,500 rpm).
Acceleration: 0***8211;100 km/h (62 mph): 6.9 seconds,
top speed: 230 km/h (143 mph).
Average fuel consumption according to EU standard: 5.8 litres per
100 kilometres (48.7 mpg imp),
CO2 emissions: 136 g/km.

MINI Cooper Coupé: Four-cylinder petrol engine with fully variable valve management based on the BMW Group's VALVETRONIC technology.
Displacement: 1,598 cc,
output: 90 kW/122 hp at 6,000 rpm,
max. torque: 160 Nm/118 lb-ft at 4,250 rpm,
Acceleration: 0***8211;100 km/h (62 mph): 9.0 seconds,
top speed: 204 km/h (127 mph),
Average fuel consumption according to EU standard: 5.4 litres per
100 kilometres (52.3 mpg imp),
CO2 emissions: 127 g/km.

MINI Cooper SD Coupé: Four-cylinder turbodiesel with aluminium crankcase, common-rail injection and variable turbine geometry.
Displacement: 1,995 cc,
output: 105 kW/143 hp at 4,000 rpm,
max. torque: 305 Nm/225 lb-ft at 1,750 ***8211; 2,700 rpm.
Acceleration: 0***8211;100 km/h (62 mph): 7.9 seconds,
top speed: 216 km/h (134 mph).
Average fuel consumption according to EU standard: 4.3 litres per
100 kilometres (65.7 mpg imp),
CO2 emissions: 114 g/km.

*Exterior dimensions*:

Length: 3,734 millimetres (MINI Cooper Coupé: 3,728 millimetres
Width: 1,683 millimetres
Height: 1,384 millimetres (MINI Cooper Coupé: 1,378 millimetres)
Wheelbase: 2,467 millimetres

*** See more than 60 more photos of the Mini Coupe in the Photo Gallery! ***


----------



## timfitz63 (Aug 10, 2010)

Definitely a smart-looking car, and it should be a top performer in the MINI line up. But from certain angles, it looks more like a VW Beetle or Audi TT than a MINI...


----------



## ccraig13 (Aug 5, 2009)

I love the picture showing that we don't need to worry about storage as it clearly fits an entire purse!


----------



## jusmills (Nov 18, 2005)

The car definitely looks good. I wonder how it will look in white with black stripes, or gray with white...

If the price is right, I'm sure this thing will sell pretty well with the younger crowd or as a cheaper alternative weekend car.


----------



## anderson1 (Jun 23, 2011)

It's great site.


----------

